# "A man's got to know his limitations" Clint Eastwood



## Lon (May 23, 2016)

A great quote from the movie "Magnum Force"

Well now ---At age 81 I certainly know mine. Do you know yours?


----------



## fureverywhere (May 23, 2016)

Heehee I'll quote Jerry Jeff Walker "A Man Must Carry On". You wouldn't see a masculine side looking at me...but the mindset to keep plodding along and rise above it. Limitations? I can't do math for crap and that's about it, I will probably never run a marathon...or learn how to work the living room TV...anything else and I'm up to learningnthego:


----------



## Guitarist (May 23, 2016)

> A great quote from the movie "Magnum Force"
> 
> Well now ---At age 81 I certainly know mine. Do you know yours?​



No and I hope I never discover them!


----------



## exwisehe (May 23, 2016)

One of my favorite Clint quotes is "We've all got it coming, kid."  (from the movie "Unforgiven")


----------



## fureverywhere (May 23, 2016)

"Dirty Harry" was my favorite.


----------



## Guitarist (May 23, 2016)

My favorite Clint Eastwood movie scene is in "Pale Rider" when Megan is reading from Revelation and just as she reads "... and behold a pale horse" she looks out the window and the Preacher rides into the shot on that lovely light dapple grey mare.  It reminds me of the scene from "Shane" when Marion looks out the window and sees Shane for the first time.  The two scenes are shot from opposite POVs but are both very eloquent.  No dialogue, just Marion singing and Megan reading.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 23, 2016)

Nah even from first viewing as a kid I wanted to be Harry Callahan. Feeling lucky *&%$&^$%er? Oh yeaaaah


----------



## tnthomas (May 23, 2016)

Lon said:


> "A man's got to know his limitations" Clint Eastwood



One of my favorite quotes.

Yes, I know that I am physically less able to:

1.Prevail in a fist fight 

2. Run fast

3.Prevail in a fist fight, then run fast

I have to rely on mental judo in order to be competitive with an adversary.


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2016)

I watched The Good, the Bad and the Ugly a little while ago and it was very enjoyable.  Boy he sure was young and handsome back then, and did seem to be in a lot of fights in that movie.


----------



## tnthomas (May 23, 2016)

While we're talking Clint Eastwood: 

Pale Rider

and

The Outlaw Josey Wales

are 2 of my most favorite Eastwood movies.

Some Eastwood tidbits:..........................................................................................................................................                                                                                                                                             *Attention Lon, see below*



> Eastwood is of English, Irish, Scottish, and Dutch ancestry[SUP][18][/SUP] and was raised in a working class environment. *Eastwood is descended from Mayflower passenger* William Bradford and through this line is the 12th generation of his family born in North America and the 13th generation to live in North America.[SUP][19][/SUP][SUP][20][/SUP][SUP][21][/SUP]


 Wikipedia



PS       I have to mention High Plains Drifter, one of *3* of my favorite Eastwood movies.


----------



## Guitarist (May 23, 2016)

He has been one of my favorites since these days:


----------



## Warrigal (May 23, 2016)

I think his best was Gran Torino


----------



## NancyNGA (May 23, 2016)

Don't trust myself at heights anymore, because my balance goes a little haywire once in a while, without warning. 

But other than that, _so far _there isn't anything I _want_ to do physically that I can't do.    OTOH, I was never very physically active until I retired, so I don't have much to compare with.

Funny thing is, changes usually happen so slowly, sometimes you don't even notice them.  It would be interesting to go back to when you were 30, say, and live a couple weeks, then return.  We would probably notice a _lot_ of little limitations.

But limitations will be coming, sooner rather than later, I know that. :shrug:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2016)

“Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!”    Hunter S. Thompson


----------

